# New



## hmhimkp (9 mo ago)

B


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

hmhimkp said:


> I’m fairly confident in the area I’m just looking for thoughts. Everyone has their own view.
> I gave my spouse permission to have sex with me while I’m sleeping.
> our work schedules are very opposite and we are hardly getting time together to be intimate along with having kids so even on days off it’s hard, so I decided since I’m asleep when my spouse arrives home a lot of the time, my spouse may do whatever is needed/wanted.
> I also love the idea to waking already being in the middle of intercourse. 😅
> ...


Well, no one is going to sleep through sex unless they have been drugged or are otherwise extremely incapacitated. So it's more like "initiating sex while asleep". 

That being said, I am a man and I would have absolutely no objection with being woken up to sex.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

OP deleted so the thread is closed


----------

